# Phoenix & Layton



## Squoby (Jun 18, 2014)

As promised, these are the first pictures of my two _darlings_ Phoenix and Layton.
Phoenix is finally starting to trust me, and Layton isn't as nervous and flippant as she was.
Indeed, both were bought with the thought that they were boys. Layton, quite surprising, has turned out to be female.  And Phoenix is forever trying to impress her.
Their cage is really tall and wide, and these photos (taken on their third day at home) show how they seemed to favour the center perch, however they're always fighting over the top swing now, and they love sleeping up there together, grooming each others' feathers. I can't wait 'til they're hand trained so I can let them out.
Also, the radiator behind them doesn't work, so they don't get hot. 
This camera is the best I've got, so sorry if it's bad quality. I do have a digital camera, but the budgies don't seem to like it...
Also, this is the first time I've used Photobucket in years, and I'm a bit rusty at using it...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Phoenix and Layton are simply adorable, I love their big and beautiful baby eyes! :loveeyes:


----------



## Squoby (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you so much! They're so young but growing so fast...I just love watching them develop!


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

They are beautful budgies. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Squoby (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you! I just had to


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Phoenix and Layton are adorable. I especially like the second picture!!*


----------



## Squoby (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you so much! Hehe, I love it when they fluff their feathers like that. Now they're getting all confident and strutting around like they own the place!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*What a beautiful pair you have there Eve! *


----------



## Squoby (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you so much! Phoenix had finally grown to the same size as Layton.


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey we're both in Cheshire! Hehe, your keets are beautiful


----------



## Squoby (Jun 18, 2014)

Bushy said:


> Hey we're both in Cheshire! Hehe, your keets are beautiful


Thank you, I'm falling in love with them more and more!

And that is so very awesome!!!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Aww I love Pudgie Budgies


----------



## Squoby (Jun 18, 2014)

Hehe, thank you! ^ω^


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Aww, they're adorable. I love the second photo the most!


----------



## Squoby (Jun 18, 2014)

Hehehe, thank you! I loved how they just sat facing away from each other XD.

I wish they were so adorable at 6.00 in the morning. ^_^


----------

